# Best 9mm SD/HD ammo?



## Poink88 (Feb 11, 2010)

For XDM 9mm (most likely in Federal JHP HST or Speer JHP Gold Dot)...of the following choices, what do you feel is the best SD/HD ammo? 

124 grain
124 grain +P
124 grain +P+
147 grain
147 grain +P
147 grain +P+


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier (Feb 7, 2010)

I am not sure yet. Going to have to do more testing.:smt023


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

BowhuntnHoosier said:


> I am not sure yet. Going to have to do more testing.:smt023


Exactly.

Whichever one you are the most accurate with and allows you to get back on target quickly.


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier (Feb 7, 2010)

The exact same make and model guns can eat ammo differently. Have to determine which one is for you. My sons G19 likes the Blazer/aluminum case shells best so far.


----------



## Poink88 (Feb 11, 2010)

I know NOTHING is exactly the same but if we use the same reasoning and logic every time...what is the use of the forum? Where do you draw the line? Temperature in TX is different, my eye sight is different, the humidity is different, etc. When and how are we going to help others? 

All I am asking is your opinion based on your experience on a 9mm (preferably an XDM). Unlike some of you, I don't have unlimited funds to buy each and every type of ammo thus, I want to concentrate my experiment to as small a range if possible (and maybe even avoid an accident by not using a too heavy or hot load). Is this too much to ask?


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

this might help you

http://handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=14499


----------



## Poink88 (Feb 11, 2010)

bruce333 said:


> this might help you
> 
> http://handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=14499


It helped indeed. :smt023 Looks like I will be buying 124 reg and +P's :mrgreen:

I searched before posting this poll but never saw this one. THANKS!!!


----------

